# Calvin's Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2007)

This looks interesting. Can anyone shed more light on this?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't know anything about it, Andrew, but it sure _is_ interesting! I'll probably get one! Thanks for the heads-up.

Steve


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Don't know anything about it, Andrew, but it sure _is_ interesting! I'll probably get one! Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Steve


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2007)

I have perused the "Calvin's Bible." It is an interesting text but I wish there was more information on its background.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is a possible bit of its history. It could have been as it says in the preface of the book linked to the second edition of the Olivetan Bible. The Olivetan Bible was the first Bible translated into French from the Greek text. Later Calvin edited a second addition of the Olivetan. That edition could have been this “Calvin’s Bible Version” you are referring to. 

“_Olivetan, one of the most illustrious pastors of the Waldensian Valleys, a relative of Calvin, according to Leger,f46 and a splendid student, translated the New Testament into French. Leger bore testimony that the Olivetan Bible, which accorded with the Textus Receptus, was unlike the old manuscripts of the Papists, because they were full of falsification. Later, Calvin edited a second edition of the Olivetan Bible. The Olivetan in turn became the basis of the Geneva Bible in English, which was the leading version in England in 1611 when the King James appeared”._

This came from a fascinating article regarding the history of the Bible. You can find the above quote under the heading: "WALDENESIAN BIBLES". 

http://www.temcat.com/Wilkinson/authorizedbible2.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2007)

mbj0680 said:


> Here is a possible bit of its history. It could have been as it says in the preface of the book linked to the second edition of the Olivetan Bible. The Olivetan Bible was the first Bible translated into French from the Greek text. Later Calvin edited a second addition of the Olivetan. That edition could have been this “Calvin’s Bible Version” you are referring to.
> 
> “_Olivetan, one of the most illustrious pastors of the Waldensian Valleys, a relative of Calvin, according to Leger,f46 and a splendid student, translated the New Testament into French. Leger bore testimony that the Olivetan Bible, which accorded with the Textus Receptus, was unlike the old manuscripts of the Papists, because they were full of falsification. Later, Calvin edited a second edition of the Olivetan Bible. The Olivetan in turn became the basis of the Geneva Bible in English, which was the leading version in England in 1611 when the King James appeared”._
> 
> ...



Thanks! I found a brief discussion of Calvin's revision to the Olivetan Bible by Lewis Lupton in _A History of the Geneva Bible_, Vol. 3, p. 85. It was published by Jean Crespin and according to the preface Calvin's revision was made as early as 1545.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 31, 2007)

Andrew, 



> I have perused the "Calvin's Bible."



Did you ever get one of the Calvin's Bibles?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

mbj0680 said:


> Andrew,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I received a copy last month.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 31, 2007)

> Yes, I received a copy last month.



What do you think so far? Is it worth getting a copy?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

mbj0680 said:


> > Yes, I received a copy last month.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think so far? Is it worth getting a copy?



I think it depends on one's particular interests. I'm glad to have it personally, especially if in fact it is Calvin's revision to the Olivetan Bible. It is a partial Bible, ie., there are a number of books in the Bible that are not included. It is not annotated or cross-referenced. It is more an historical curiousity than a Bible for devotional reading. But if you have an interest in the works of Calvin or French-English Reformation-era Bibles, then it is worth getting.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 31, 2007)

> I think it depends on one's particular interests. I'm glad to have it personally, especially if in fact it is Calvin's revision to the Olivetan Bible. It is a partial Bible, ie., there are a number of books in the Bible that are not included. It is not annotated or cross-referenced. It is more an historical curiousity than a Bible for devotional reading. But if you have an interest in the works of Calvin or French-English Reformation-era Bibles, then it is worth getting.



I used to collect Bibles. Still do, but I don't look as much as I used to. I never knew about Calvin's Bible until recently. May have to go and pick one up. Also thought about getting a Tyndale NT, as you said more for historical curiosity. Saw one amazingly enough on ebay recently for something like $65,000. That is crazy money for a Bible. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1553-TYNDALE-NE...158760642QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330158760642


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

mbj0680 said:


> > I think it depends on one's particular interests. I'm glad to have it personally, especially if in fact it is Calvin's revision to the Olivetan Bible. It is a partial Bible, ie., there are a number of books in the Bible that are not included. It is not annotated or cross-referenced. It is more an historical curiousity than a Bible for devotional reading. But if you have an interest in the works of Calvin or French-English Reformation-era Bibles, then it is worth getting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this will probably suit your bookshelf well. Have you also seen the other items available by the same seller?

If you have an interest in older Bibles, there are some available on cd at Sola Scriptura Publishing (run by a member of the PB). 

Another old Bible of interest is for sale currently on Ebay: John Canne's 1647 KJV Scripture Interpreter.

Speaking of pricey Bibles, I posted a link earlier this year to the John Eliot Indian Bible (not suprisingly, it is still available for purchase today). A hundred grand here, a hundred grand there, and pretty soon your talking about a real expensive Bible.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2007)

Calvin's translation is available as one of the free Bible translations in the Online Bible program, which is also free. It is a great program with an excellent search feature. I use it all the time, and you can't beat the price. 

http://www.onlinebible.com/html/eng/index.htm


----------



## mbj0680 (Sep 1, 2007)

> Speaking of pricey Bibles, I posted a link earlier this year to the John Eliot Indian Bible (not suprisingly, it is still available for purchase today). A hundred grand here, a hundred grand there, and pretty soon your talking about a real expensive Bible.



$175,000! That is nuts. Wow. Thanks for the other info also. I appreciate it. 

Hey Andrew maybe you can help me with this. I got an older KJV Bible that I was trying to do research on. It's a Cambridge Bible, but there are no dates in it as to when it was printed. There are a couple of things that were intriguing about the Bible to me. One was it 
was done in fine India paper, and two is the cover was done in seal skin. That is right, seal skin. It's black and super, super soft. I could not find any information on the web about it. 

Do you know of any resources I can look into that might shed some light on the background of the Bible? I paid around $5.95 for it and it is in great shape. I think a pastor had passed away and the store had purged his library and didn't know what they had. It's got to be older Bible because I am almost certain there is no way anyone would be doing Bible covers in seal skin these days. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2007)

mbj0680 said:


> > Speaking of pricey Bibles, I posted a link earlier this year to the John Eliot Indian Bible (not suprisingly, it is still available for purchase today). A hundred grand here, a hundred grand there, and pretty soon your talking about a real expensive Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark -- I too would think that is an older Bible. I don't know anything about seal skin Bible covers; however, there are probably others here on the PB who might be able to chime in. Or you might trying checking with David Lachman, who might be able to evaluate what you have or give you some useful information.


----------



## mbj0680 (Sep 4, 2007)

> Mark -- I too would think that is an older Bible. I don't know anything about seal skin Bible covers; however, there are probably others here on the PB who might be able to chime in. Or you might trying checking with David Lachman, who might be able to evaluate what you have or give you some useful information.



Per your suggestion I got a hold of David Lochman. Hopefully he can find some thing else. 

Is there anyone else out there that might know of a place where I could go to get more information on an old Seal skin KJV Cambridge Bible?


----------

